
Rethinking artificial intelligence - troystribling
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2009/ai-overview-1207.html
======
troystribling
This is a brief overview of reconfigurable asynchronous logic automata
<http://phm.cba.mit.edu/papers/09.11.POPL.pdf>

------
brendano
This certainly sounds nice. It's easy to be a cynic though. There was a _lot_
of theoretical and conceptual work on AI back in the day, but it didn't really
lead to anything very effective. The problem of intelligent behavior was much,
much more complex than anyone had realized.

This article is a very good statement that the problems are hard and complex,
but just because you get a bunch of people together who want to solve a hard
problem, doesn't mean they will.

------
brianobush
I still think there is much more work to be done on isolated systems and
making them more adaptable than larger metasystems. I work on text
classification problems and while the problem is still mostly implementation,
I would like to solve the problem more robustly w/o having hand-analyze
problems, construct models that are really hacks, etc. Basically work higher
up the abstraction level in classification. What I am arguing is a bottom up
view of AI.

------
elblanco
One of the major problems IMHO with AI systems is that marginally working
hacks work nearly as well for the most part. AI doesn't offer nearly the order
of magnitude improvement over _dumber_ systems that's been promised.

------
jpwagner
Big news: money thrown at vague problem because of famous names.

